# Question for Marty!!??



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you really 51 today? Happy birthday bro!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep I'm the ole man LOL 

And yes I been partying long time LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

that was your 400th post too, another milestone lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marty! Plus, you ain't old, just better experienced!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy birthday ole man..:cheers:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

You are not old just well seasoned...lol!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:cheers:Happy Birthday Marty!!:cheers:

I don't think you look a day over 50!!! Have a good oneup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats Ol man!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They don't make 'em like you no more, Marty!!

Happy B-day.


----------

